# oh my oh my oh my



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

AND WOW!
We just got back from the second day of Lab National hunt tests.
I decided to go ahead and bring the Tito Monster out with me to see how he feels about guns. 
First let me say the lab people were wonderful, and I didn't get any smart alec cracks about my golden.
So we were able to go right next to where they were running the masters, and there was a small clearing right off where a bunch of people were parking where I could stand and not be obtrusive at all. From there you could hear the duck calls, hear the guns (like REALLY hear the guns, one was being fired directly in our direction from about 30 yards away), and see the dog swimming.
I started with Tito in the car and the window open, but he didn't even look in the direction of the gunshots so I decided what the heck, and got him out.
Ok, the lab people said either I was lying and the dog had been around guns, or he is a really good dog. He didn't even flinch an ear when the guns went off. You'd think he hadn't even noticed them! 
He did like the duck calls, and when he saw the other dog swimming, he got real excited (probably thought it was dock diving). 
There was a guy there who trains retrievers professionally (this is a long story and I'll keep it as short as possible) who took Tito for about 10 minutes and messed with him. He told me "a lot of people would trade their summer homes to have a dog who would come to the line and sit a mark the way he would" (I'm trying to sort out these terms). I thought the guy was REALLY rough with Tito, but Tito didn't seem to care. The guy told me, "you're really got a good dog here". I just glowed! (another long story but he told me NOT to force break him).
And my BIG news.....tah dah....
I GOT A DUCK TO BRING HOME!!!!!!!
YAHOOO!!!!
A DUCK!!!!
heehee
Tito is obsessed with it! He ran right out and got it the very first time, sniffed it for a minute, I told him "take it" (my retrieve words from obedience) and he picked it right up and came right back with it. We did it a few times, then I bagged it up and put it in the fridge for later. He was lying on the floor next to the fridge door when I left the house, waiting for his duck.
Will try to get a photo of him with his duck later.
WOW.
I am SOOOOO hooked.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I told you! Field work ROCKS! Sounds like you have a Natural there. Did you say earlier that you have a group you can train with? That would be the best way to go, but you can do a lot on your own as well. 

I am so glad to hear you had a great time, and I would have loved to hear more. How fun!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

this is truly what he was bred and born for....sigh.....how can I possibly work this afternoon with that duck sitting in my fridge????


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Don't worry. Tito might have learned to open the fridge and have his duck out to keep him company. ROFLMBO


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

I know what you mean. I spend most of my time at work thinking about what we are going to work on (training) when I get home. I really need to win the lottery. Guess it would help if I actually bought a ticket!

I noticed we don't have many of the field people on the forum this weekend. They will share in your joy, as I have, I'm sure!


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

We gotta find some birds.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm amazed by your Tito Monster and I'd never had the pleasure of meeting him. It sure does sound like you have a dog among dogs.  What can't he do? Does Tito have a fan club? Can we start one? 
Darn shame I'm so far away, I'd love to see him in any of his new found capacities...most preferably Dock Diving though, sounds like so much fun. Congrat's Mom, I bet you've been smiling from ear to ear all day.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

He's,definatly,a dog you don't want to keep!!.
Send him,my way,lol!.
Joke aside,we need some pictures!.
I am beaming for the both of you cos it's rare to own,a potential dual Champion!.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Your excitement and joy is always so much fun to read!

Just love Tito adventures!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woo-hooo !!! Sounds like you and Tito have a new hobby 

My Faelan spent some time today on a water problem that popped up and I am amazed at how my friends and training buddies offer to help out. I think the field folk are even more supportive than agility and obedience and that's really saying something


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats! That is great! Some dogs are just naturals. Our Max and Selka were just born gun dogs. Never cared a hot about the gun, crazy for retrieving. They just got it. 

Sophie would retrieve but she was nothing like Max so she could take it or leave it.

Gunner of course Dad had high hopes for, hence the name. : ( But the first time we took him to the gun range, he freaked and has been terrified of loud noises ever since.(Thunder = very bad!) maybe it was overkill... too many guns going off at once instead of us taking him to the field with a dead bird. He lives to retrieve but not with a gun. We were ignorant since all our dogs had been OK with guns.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

spit my coffee out onto the computer screen at this one, what a thought...and sooo possible!
LOLOL




Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Don't worry. Tito might have learned to open the fridge and have his duck out to keep him company. ROFLMBO


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

That's our project for tomorrow...



my4goldens said:


> We gotta find some birds.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yes, Tito has a fan club with ONE member....ME!! (soon to have a website, however, if I can get my son's rear in gear and get it going!)
I agree the field people were very, very supportive. I was quite surprised, to tell the truth, I thought I'd get some snide comments about him being a golden vs. a lab but all I got were compliments and help. It was great!
G&H, he has no hope of being a dual champion. But....that versatility title is within grabbing distance I think!! 
Paula, I would love for you to see the Tito Monster in action some time! Now I don't know what his favorite sport is...I would have said Dock Diving up until today....but now I really don't know???
I'm going to go try to take a couple of photos of the Monster Boy with his duck (of which he is VERY proud).


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Way to go Tito!!! Glad you had fun this weekend and thrilled Tito likes it. It doesn't take much to get 'Hooked on Quack'. We did our first HRC hunt test the end of September came away with 2 passes. The second HRC h/t was 2 weeks later and 
he left with his first HRC title, SHR. Planning our first AKC h/t next month. 

Woohoo! for you and the Tito!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Congratulations on the SHR! (now I at least have some clue what you are talking about after this weekend!) Good luck in the AKC h/t, be sure to let us know how you do!
"HOOKED ON QUACK", I love it! I may have to get a shirt that says that!




fuzzbuzz said:


> Way to go Tito!!! Glad you had fun this weekend and thrilled Tito likes it. It doesn't take much to get 'Hooked on Quack'. We did our first HRC hunt test the end of September came away with 2 passes. The second HRC h/t was 2 weeks later and
> he left with his first HRC title, SHR. Planning our first AKC h/t next month.
> 
> Woohoo! for you and the Tito!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

You can get the tee's on line along with the decal. 

Need to look and see if Anne has them, decal that is.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Missed this one. What a great story! Tito is really just good at everything. I wanna be a member of the fan club! Send him my way and I can start by taking his picture!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ah, you take the most amazing photos. I just love your website!!



sammydog said:


> Missed this one. What a great story! Tito is really just good at everything. I wanna be a member of the fan club! Send him my way and I can start by taking his picture!


----------

